# Cannondale Hallowgram SL BB30 for Synapse Alloy 5



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

My Synapse Alloy 5 uses an FSA Gossamer BB30, 50/34. I want to upgrade to a Cannondale Hallowgram SL BB30 50/34 170mm. Do I need to change the bottom bracket too? If not, is this upgrade something I myself can do easily? 

TIA


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

You shouldn't need to change the BB. If you have basic tools it should be easy enough. Don't hit the crank too hard on removal of the old or installation of the new because the bearings aren't supposed to handle side loads.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

aengbretson said:


> You shouldn't need to change the BB. If you have basic tools it should be easy enough. Don't hit the crank too hard on removal of the old or installation of the new because the bearings aren't supposed to handle side loads.


Good to know. I guess I just need the proper tools to do this myself. Thanks!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Crank puller recommendation*

Looking for a recommendation for a crank puller tool - thanks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

ARPRINCE:

You will need the Cannondale extraction tools and Hollowgram spindle. Cannondale usually sells the spindle accompanied by the bearings (steel ~$100 or ceramic ~$180). Bearings are loaded by a wave washer and a set of spacers. If you put too many or too few spacers, you will need to remove the crank arm (hence the extraction tool).

FSA BB30 cranksets are easily removed. Remove the non drive side arm and push the spindle out of the bearings. FSA cranksets have self extracting bolts, while the Hollowgram SL does not. You can use your old bearings, if they have not worn out. 

chl


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

CHL said:


> ARPRINCE:
> 
> You will need the Cannondale extraction tools and Hollowgram spindle. Cannondale usually sells the spindle accompanied by the bearings (steel ~$100 or ceramic ~$180). Bearings are loaded by a wave washer and a set of spacers. If you put too many or too few spacers, you will need to remove the crank arm (hence the extraction tool).
> 
> ...


 So I need this one...
http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Ca...val-2-Piece-Extraction-Tool--KT013_p_124.html

And this one...
http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Hollowgram-BB30-104mm-Road-Spindle--QC612_p_198.html

OK. So I thought it was just a matter of removing the cranks and replacing it with the HALLOWs. It's good to know. I might just bring them to my LBS - thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Synapse Alloy 5 uses an FSA Gossamer BB30, 50/34. I want to upgrade to a Cannondale Hallowgram SL BB30 50/34 170mm. Do I need to change the bottom bracket too? If not, is this upgrade something I myself can do easily?
> 
> TIA


So I decided to just order it from my LBS and have them install it. I ordered it last week and it arrived last Monday (after informing me that it was a 2 week wait). Anyway, I went there today to drop off my bike and check out the Hollowgram crank. Can't wait to use it this weekend.

I did notice that the biggest ring, the teeth are not symmetrical. There are edges that they look smaller then grows bigger. If you look at the picture below, you'll notice it on the upper leaft biggest ring and lower right (just below the HOLLOWGRAM and above the 50T markings). Is that normal?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

This is perfectly fine and is quite common across all chain-ring manufacturers. My MK-V, Specialites TA Hegoa and DA7701 chain-rings all have these. I believe it assists in shifting.

Waiting on my lock ring to install Hollowgram SL onto my CAAD9. Bye bye FSA (nothing wrong with them but the Hollowgrams are superior).

C.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

CHL said:


> This is perfectly fine and is quite common across all chain-ring manufacturers. My MK-V, Specialites TA Hegoa and DA7701 chain-rings all have these. I believe it assists in shifting.
> 
> Waiting on my lock ring to install Hollowgram SL onto my CAAD9. Bye bye FSA (nothing wrong with them but the Hollowgrams are superior).
> 
> C.


Thanks. I also confirmed from my LBS that it is by design.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Got it!*

I got my bike today.....sweet!!!!! 

I had my handle bar tape replaced too but they did not charge me anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> Hi,
> 
> uses an FSA Gossamer BB30, 50/34. I want to upgrade to a Cannondale Hallowgram SL BB30 50/34 170mm. Do I need to change the bottom bracket too? If not, is this upgrade something I myself can do easily?


Hey, 
I also want to upgrade my CAAD10-5 (FSA Gossamer BB30, 50/34 too) with an alloy hollowgram SL 50/34 172.5 and I was wondering how much did it cost you.

After the upgrade how different did you feel the pedaling was?

Thanks!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

CAADEL said:


> Hey,
> I also want to upgrade my CAAD10-5 (FSA Gossamer BB30, 50/34 too) with an alloy hollowgram SL 50/34 172.5 and I was wondering how much did it cost you.
> 
> After the upgrade how different did you feel the pedaling was?
> ...


$845 with the BB and price includes install ($900 for the ceramic BB). Really stiff with a very good power transfer response (and lighter too!).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> $845 with the BB and price includes install ($900 for the ceramic BB). Really stiff with a very good power transfer response (and lighter too!).


I'm curious what prompted the upgrade. I thought perhaps you got a great deal on the crankset and couldn't pass it up but that's clearly not the case. Now your bike has a way better crank than the rest of its components. Obviously it's your bike and your money but the ride is a bit mismatched, IMO. I would have spent the $$$ on better wheels instead. Sorry if I'm raining on your parade - just speaking my mind. Don't let me tell you what to do. :wink:


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> $845 with the BB and price includes install ($900 for the ceramic BB). Really stiff with a very good power transfer response (and lighter too!).


Thanks for your answer! Did you buy the BB extra or is it included in the box? Another user said you could use your old one and I wonder why did you replace it.



aengbretson said:


> You shouldn't need to change the BB.



-----------------------

If I could buy it in pieces (left and right arm) and use my old fsa gossamer chainrings for some time until I can upgrade them too would be great and make my purchase more affordable. Is this possible or am I asking too much?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*All included*



CAADEL said:


> Thanks for your answer! Did you buy the BB extra or is it included in the box? Another user said you could use your old one and I wonder why did you replace it.


I asked Cannondale and they got back to me with the answer below so I decided to just buy everything (Hollows, spindle, bearings @ $840) rather than find out later that I needed this/that.

"_If you are going to run a Cannondale Hollowgram SL crank then you would need to run the Cannondale Hollowgram bottom bracket. Your local Cannondale Retailer can further assist in getting what you need and for proper setup._"


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> I'm curious what prompted the upgrade. I thought perhaps you got a great deal on the crankset and couldn't pass it up but that's clearly not the case. Now your bike has a way better crank than the rest of its components. Obviously it's your bike and your money but the ride is a bit mismatched, IMO. I would have spent the $$$ on better wheels instead. Sorry if I'm raining on your parade - just speaking my mind. Don't let me tell you what to do. :wink:


You are right! I really wanted to get a CAAD9 but could not find one for my size. I'm thinking I have a awesome crank if ever I decide to upgrade my bike.

On the other hand, I upgraded my wheels too (valleycyclist) - to match it!. 

KINLIN XR300 24/28 Black
Front Hub White Ind H2 24 Black
Rear Hub White Ind H3 28 Black
Spokes Sapim CX Ray Black Aero
Spoke Nipples Alloy Blue
Continental GP 4000s


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> You are right! I really wanted to get a CAAD9 but could not find one for my size. I'm thinking I have a awesome crank if ever I decide to upgrade my bike.
> 
> On the other hand, I upgraded my wheels too (valleycyclist) - to match it!.
> 
> ...


Those are very solid wheels! My ROL Race SLs use the same rims and spokes. Going from the RS10's to those made a huge difference in the ride, I'm sure. Enjoy! 

P.S. I think my next wheelset will come from Zen Cyclery - thinking carbon.


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you like your Alloy 5.. Im debating between the Alloy 6, 5, and Carbon 6.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Smooth ride*



MiamiHeat said:


> How do you like your Alloy 5.. Im debating between the Alloy 6, 5, and Carbon 6.


My stock Synapse was a pretty decent ride. Since it is considered to have a more relaxed design compared to a CAAD10, I decided to get one since I have not ridden a bike regularly for a very long time. Get really good wheels and feel the bike transform and perform to a whole new level. The RS10s that came with my stock bike were average at best. Prior to gettting my bike, I visited forums and asked friends. They say at a minimum, get a 105 groupset. If I'll do it all over again, I would have just probably bought a frameset and build from there on. I would have loved to get my hands on a CAAD9 USA frameset. Ohhh well....


----------



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a CAAD 10 and was thinking about buying a Hollowgram crankset but they are indeed expensive - yikes!


----------

